# Excellent Small Bandsaw



## chem (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks for posting this review. It echoes my experience almost perfectly except I have more trouble (even with an aftermarket blade) sawing thick stock. The guides are a pain, but good once adjusted and at this price I feel amazed to have bearing guides at all. This was the first bandsaw that I bought and it sits next to its two big brothers now sporting a 1/4 inch blade for when I need a tight curve.


----------



## Denco (Jun 2, 2013)

I bought this bandsaw a few months ago on sale and I really like it. I've done some moderate curves with the stock blade and it's worked fine for me. I have a scroll saw for intricate cuts, so this saw was mostly for thicker cuts. Will probably get a really good blade later on once I wear this blade out (said Den, the ol' cheapie). Also, I'm new to band saws, so I'd rather learn and make the bad mistakes with the stock blade. It took awhile to set up, but I went slow and it wasn't too hard.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm impressed that you can use a 1/2" blade on a 10" saw. They must have a good tensioner on it.
Thanks for the review : )


----------



## kocgolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I have the Rikon model similar to this, got it for Christmas. Thanks for the review of the similar saw. So far my experience with this type of machine has been awesome. I have done very little, but having had no bandsaw before, this is an amazing thing to have! I appreciate your list of blades as I had heard of Iturra and was considering getting some. Can I ask what you paid for those three, including shipping?


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

I think I paid ~$75 with shipping for the 3 blades, but I'm not sure.


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

I have the 12" version of this saw and can second the high recommendation. It's my go-to saw for box work, and after two years on the same 1/4" 6tpi blade it has worked flawlessly. I regularly resaw stock in the 3-4 in width range and it handles these with no complaint. Because it's so flexible, this little saw sees a lot more use than my big 20" Delta. Within it's capacity, it's been a fine saw. It even comes with a decent fence.
Roger


----------



## Maniteee (Feb 1, 2011)

I have had the same saw for several years. Last year, I bought a Carter guide for the saw and was amazed at the improvement of the saw. The Carter guide was about $69 at woodworking show, but was well worth it.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Please elaborate on "was amazed at the improvement of the saw" and the kind of cutting you do.


----------



## rhett121 (Oct 22, 2014)

I have this saw as well and it is quite impressive for it's size. The guide bearings that came with it are junk, one was seized right out of the box. I bought a small piece of bronze tubing at Home Depot and cut it to make some sleeves for new bearings and converted to skateboard bearings instead. They last longer and turn smoother and cost very little.
I also use Timberwolf blades exclusively and they are perfect for it.


----------



## Maniteee (Feb 1, 2011)

The original bearing guides worked okay, but over a couple of years I replaced 2. When using smaller than 3/8 inch blade adjustment is difficult at best. The Carter guide I installed was the stabilizer guide "http://www.carterproducts.com/band-saw-products/band-saw-stabilizer." It has a groove cut into a bearing. Since installing it, I have used a 1/4" almost exclusively. This has allowed a lot more control while cutting, it feels like more tension (less blade movement.) Hope this helps.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks Chris, I was curious whether it was the stabilizer. Those help with tight curves, etc. Thinking about making my own. I find the OEM guides just fine. Yes, the bearings are shielded and not sealed, and will need replacement, but the guide system works well.


----------



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

i bought one of these little saws on sale awhile back too. finally got around to setting it up and got to say i really like it. i have a larger 14 bandsaw too and i think i will just use it for resawing and use this one for most of my bandsaw needs. only issue i had setting it up was the lower wheel wasnt in plane with the upper wheel so the blade wouldnt track right. i just adjusted the wheel using the shaft adjustment bolts on the back until the blade was right. there was no mention in the instructions about it so just winged it but was easy.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Did you try the tracking adjustment on the upper wheel? It's covered in the manual. Also, don't be surprised if the lower guide bearings seize up fairly quickly. They are only shielded, not sealed, bearings. Replace them with fully sealed bearings. I replaced all 6 bearings for ~$14.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

the guide bearing # and size is 626-2RS Bearing 6×19x6 Sealed Miniature Ball Bearing


----------

